# One of my favorite halloween recipe makers!



## SweetDreamsAndNightmares (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi!
I
I wanted to share my very favorite Halloween recipe poster. I don't know if I can post a link, but if you go to YouTube and type in YoyoMax12 She has some great recipes for creepy food. A few days ago she posted "Deep fried Rats" Obviously not real rats, but seriously gross. LOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's her channel:

http://www.youtube.com/user/yoyomax12


----------



## SweetDreamsAndNightmares (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting that RoxyBlue!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the rats! Do you think people eat them? LOL


----------



## SweetDreamsAndNightmares (Oct 11, 2014)

Headless.....
I don't know. I know I couldn't. My stomach was turning over just watching that video. But that could be because I used to have pet rats so the idea is just SO gross!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Some cool ideas on there, as long as you have the time.


----------

